# Showcase of Lucky Tropical Fish Farm DIscus



## luckytropical (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi ,


----------



## luckytropical (Jan 17, 2007)

*showcase of Lucky Tropical Fish Farm Discus*

















_resize.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

beautiful discus


----------



## Tito (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow .Beautiful


----------



## tomsfish (Jan 8, 2010)

*Nice*

Some nice discus you got there


----------

